# Laser printer (monochrome) recommendations

## Beetle B.

Time for me to buy a laser printer. 

Want recommendations for:

1. A simple monochrome printer. Roughly $100 (up to $120 if really good). Nonduplex. Would also like to hear from people if it's a pain to do double sided printing manually (which is what I would plan to do if I got such a printer).

2. Same as above but duplex printing. No more than $150.

3. A printer with a photocopier. $150 max. I haven't decided if I want this. Having a photocopier is convenient, but I hear they don't really make for good scanners (e.g. photos, etc) and that you end up buying a scanner anyway.

Linux compatibility must be really good, of course, and be relatively painless to configure/install. 

If you recommend any, please give an indication on the cost of the toner you use for that printer and how many pages it prints (if you know this).

----------

## Clad in Sky

1. Brother HL-2140; around 70€ I'd guess. Good linux support (there's an article in www.gentoo-wiki.com about how to set it up). Works well. 

Costs for toner around 39€/ 2500 pages.

Can't give you any recommendations on the other two since I don't do much more than printing non-duplex. But if you want to do double sided manually that is not much of a problem with the HL2140.

----------

## r3tep

How many pages do you expect to print per year?

In 2003, I bought a Kyocera Mita FS 1010 @ 200€. The included toner had as far as I could remember 5000 pages left, currently ~500 pages left. Thats what I printed at 9 semesters at university.

Some weeks ago, I hat problems printing some pdf-files. I decided to update the driver. All I had to do was to log in into my local CUPS panel, delete the old configuration and automated configuration did the thing (downloading new drivers an installing). I think, if your printer is supported by CUPS, that will be very confortable.

----------

## andreas_st

I agree, looking for CUPS support would be the first thing I would check. At http://cups.org/ppd.php you will find a searchable list of CUPS supported printers. Otherwise look for a printer which understands Postscript and has a PPD file supplied by the manufacturer.

----------

## cwr

I'd look at the Samsung ML series; I use an ML2251N, which is a couple of years

old and so obsolete, but it works well and was cheap.  I got it because it had an

(optional) postscript interpreter, as well as wired networking, and low-cost refills.

It has a straight-through paper path when you need it, so envelopes aren't a

problem, and the CUPS drivers work fine.

But you'd have to check  printer prices and refill prices in your local area, since

they vary a lot by country.

Will

----------

## d2_racing

My hplasetjet P1505 is working pretty good on my Gentoo box.

----------

